# Ideas for specific training exercises/games



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

How is Riley with loud sounds? As part of our puppy class we were to teach our dogs to slam doors/drawers so they learn to enjoy making the BANG.. Helps with everyday household jumpiness..

Any specific areas of confidence you are thinking of?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

do you have, or can you make, a few simple PVC agility jumps?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer's Mom said:


> How is Riley with loud sounds? As part of our puppy class we were to teach our dogs to slam doors/drawers so they learn to enjoy making the BANG.. Helps with everyday household jumpiness..
> 
> Any specific areas of confidence you are thinking of?


What he really needs is more confidence is social situations.
He's fine with loud noises. I'm clumsy, so he's used to me dropping things or knocking stuff over - doesn't even startle him. We can walk right past a garbage truck, picking up and emptying a dumpster - Riley just looks at it like "whatcha doin?" Thunder, fireworks - he pays little attention. I can even walk him back by the high school when there's a track meet going on and the starter pistol doesn't bother him in the least. But strangers? Now that's scary! He's gaining more confidence with other dogs, but he's still very shy with strangers. Especially women and _especially_ overbearing, squealy women.
Working on that particular situation is probably the best way to go, and we're doing that. But if there are other things I can add to the mix to build his confidence, overall, I figure it can't hurt. 



LibertyME said:


> do you have, or can you make, a few simple PVC agility jumps?


Unfortunately, no. There's nowhere for me to set something like that up, here.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there anyplace near you that teaches beginning agility or rally? Is there a Dog Scouts group near you? Working in a group situation can expose him to people and other dogs in a safe environment. And goldens do seem to love to work.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Teaching simple tricks like spin, sit-pretty, roll over or climbing in/on a box can all serve to build confidence....
They are not ordinary everyday behaviors...
Initially there is no right or wrong way to do them...as the dog gets better you can ask for more precision if you want...but it isnt necessary...
Tricks bring out the praise, smiles & giggles in the handler which most goldens enjoy...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe indoors with a pool 'noodle' between two chairs??


LifeOfRiley said:


> Unfortunately, no. There's nowhere for me to set something like that up, here.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend the book _Agility Right From the Start_. Even if you have no interest in agility, the first 3/4 of it are SO great. It's a bunch of tricks and activities, mostly using everyday items at home. 

Object interaction (like in the book) and moving with the handler are great for getting dogs more comfortable with the world and responding better.

Scenting games can be great confidence for dogs. Dogiwse and Amazon have some older published books on fun scentwork games...there are also a few great manuals for beginner tracking.

But again, object interaction is -great-.

Maybe we should meet up sometime, somewhere between where you are and where I am and work with our dogs?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Those are some great ideas.
I'm going to check around and see if there are any agility places near us that might be available to rent out for an hour or so, so we could have the place to ourselves. He's not ready for a group setting yet, with other dogs, but (if it's not too expensive) renting some time at a course would be a lot of fun for him, I think.
And you've given me some ideas for things we can do right here in the apartment. Our entry hall is plenty long enough for a tunnel. Heck, I could probably set up a jump in the living room, as long as it would come apart and store easily.
We're going to start working on a trick or two this afternoon. He LOVES to learn new things, so it'll be good for him. He's so smart, I think he _needs_ to learn new things. I think that might be the missing piece with him. His mind is always working, anyway, so if I can channel that in the right direction and give him an outlet, it can only help. 



RedDogs said:


> I HIGHLY recommend the book _Agility Right From the Start_. Even if you have no interest in agility, the first 3/4 of it are SO great. It's a bunch of tricks and activities, mostly using everyday items at home.
> 
> Object interaction (like in the book) and moving with the handler are great for getting dogs more comfortable with the world and responding better.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to look for that book today.
And yeah, we should meet up sometime - that would be fun.


----------

